# Good Trans Builder



## SlackerCracker (May 5, 2011)

Anyone got a line on a good trans builder in Las Vegas? Use to know Dudley's as being one of the better ones, if you could wait that long. Gil Aguilar built 4 of mine on different vehicles, but he's MIA. Any one know or suggest? And who should i let do my ECM/dyno tune?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry, I'm in Texas and not close by, but my I make a suggestion? Is it auto 4 or M6?

I'm thinking of sending mine to Tick Performance - Home the shipping sucks, but, I've done some research and they do very good work. I think they only do the T56 though.


----------



## SlackerCracker (May 5, 2011)

Thanks i'll check it out.


----------

